# Any Kessil A360x Reviews?



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

Curious if anyone has the new Kessil A360X Tuna Sun and what their thoughts are. Too hefty of a price tag for me (and assume lots of others hence a lack of reviews), but LFS has older Tuna Sun Kessils on a large bow front low light setup and they just add something other lighting I've seen doesn't (the tank is nothing to write home about otherwise). Just admiring from afar.


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

shamrock62081 said:


> Curious if anyone has the new Kessil A360X Tuna Sun and what their thoughts are. Too hefty of a price tag for me (and assume lots of others hence a lack of reviews), but LFS has older Tuna Sun Kessils on a large bow front low light setup and they just add something other lighting I've seen doesn't (the tank is nothing to write home about otherwise). Just admiring from afar.




I'm curious as well. Can't even find much of anything on YouTube reviewing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brentbehringer (Jul 28, 2014)

Well.. I have 2 x Kessil 360x Tuna Suns over my new 120 island paludarium. So far I love them. They are pricey, especially when you have to pop for the mounting brackets, extending arms for both brackets, the spectral x controller, and the connecting cable. I am still working with Kessil to dial in a more custom 8 hour photo period intensity/colors etc for my specific situation. I'm happy with the look, control-ability and the controller itself. Tanks has only been up and running for 3 weeks, so still dialing every thing in.

Bump: I have a much lower profile planter coming for the banzai tree.

Bump: No fish yet, still waiting for the cycle to complete


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice, they look good. Does the cable connecting them run through the mounting arm with the power cable? Or is it only needed to set it up then you disconnect it?

Regarding the spectrum, in that picture l, I'm wondering how much of the cooler channel you have mixed in. If that makes sense lol

Also, I know you didn't ask, but you might find 8 hours of light a little much to start on a new tank, especially for lights so powerful, and even more so if you're using them at full power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

